# Chuck  Wagon  Beans



## Katherine (Apr 18, 2002)

Chuck Wagon Beans


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 18, 2002)

Well, you picked another favorite of my son's.  He loves baked beans and this makes me want to get another crockpot!!!!  I could have both going at the same time!!!! 

Looking forward to more of your recipes!


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 21, 2006)

Bumping up because it sounds delicious and I always like recipes that require using a crockpot.


----------



## Swann (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks Katherine it sounds like a winner to me! I do not have a slow cooker but I use the stove or pressure cooker or oven.


----------

